# Captain Swazi Redbeard, RIP my boy. :(



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm sad to announce, but Friday when I came home from work around 2:00 pm he had passed on. Dropsy had taken its toll on him. 
I will miss my super neurotic pirate fish with only one pectoral fin. At least he had a good half of a year in a betta paradise. 
Hopefully he is off terrorizing snails and eating all the bloodworms he can somewheres else.


I really do miss him dearly.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Awe, I am so sorry =[


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry foir your loss.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------

